# Visiting Mexico - US cellphone/number?



## autopilot (Aug 22, 2010)

Will my normal U.S. AT&T quad band cellphone work while I'm on vacation in Mexico? Can I use the same phone number to make and recieve calls?

Thanks!


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

I don't know, but if it does, the roaming charges might be extreme. I would suggest that you check with your provider for the details and costs involved.
Most folks get a cheap Mexican cell phone, or do without. E-mail works just fine and there are 'cybercafés' everywhere, as well as WiFi hot spots in many places.
Way before computers, cell phones, etc., we never wanted to be 'connected' while on vacation. Heck, I even stayed 'unconnected' for three and a half years while sailing the South Pacific. That's tranquility!
Believe it or not, the rest of the world didn't miss me at all. We think they will; but they won't.


----------



## ReefHound (Aug 9, 2010)

autopilot said:


> Will my normal U.S. AT&T quad band cellphone work while I'm on vacation in Mexico? Can I use the same phone number to make and recieve calls?
> 
> Thanks!


Roaming charges are high. Data charges are murder. Be sure to turn off Data While Roaming or you'll be paying a buck per text message and $15/Mb data transfer.

You can use Skype over wifi for 2 cents per minute or one of the cybercafes to make cheap international calls.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

I have AT&T GSM phone. They partner with Telcel. I normally call to tell AT&T that will be out of the country and see if they have any deals. They do have a monthly charge that will get reduced roaming rates in Mexico but still about $.70/min I believe. We have this basically for incoming calls that use our number when we are in the US. We have a cheap local phone, Skype and are installing Magic Jack.


----------



## autopilot (Aug 22, 2010)

conklinwh said:


> I have AT&T GSM phone. They partner with Telcel. I normally call to tell AT&T that will be out of the country and see if they have any deals. They do have a monthly charge that will get reduced roaming rates in Mexico but still about $.70/min I believe. We have this basically for incoming calls that use our number when we are in the US. We have a cheap local phone, Skype and are installing Magic Jack.


Thanks, this is exactly what I am planning to do, keep the US number for ocassional incoming calls and get a cheap local phone. Do you have any problems with the availability or quality of the AT&T GSM phone roaming calls while travelling in Mexico?


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

autopilot said:


> Thanks, this is exactly what I am planning to do, keep the US number for ocassional incoming calls and get a cheap local phone. Do you have any problems with the availability or quality of the AT&T GSM phone roaming calls while travelling in Mexico?


No, it seems to work well. Only problem is in our casita as very thick walls so need leave it on the enclosed terrace.


----------



## cheldear (Apr 14, 2010)

Getting a prepaid may be an issue for you. Phones in mexico, including prepaids, must now be registered.

Ringo, that was country-wide, not just for DF right? 

If it was country-wide, here's what I had to do.

I bought the phone, but my aunt, who is inmigrante, had the phone registered with the government in her name.

Someone who is either a citizen, has a visa, or is inmigrante will need to register the phone with the government for you if you want to get a prepaid. 

That is, if that government registration thing was country-wide, which I believe that it was. Came into effect in May this year.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Yes, it is nationwide and requires a CURP, Mexican personal registration number, which those of us with visas do have, if renewed since May 1st. I think tourists may register a cell phone with their passport. Ask the vendor to do it for you.


----------



## mexliving (Mar 30, 2009)

your cell phone company should have a vacation mode service.. it should be around 10.00 dollars per month... order a magic jack and set it up with your computer... if you bring a lap top computer down you simply use that to make free phone calls.. if not , siimply bring down your magic jack and a plug in phone or head set to use at an internet cafe.

here is the trick... you can have your usa cell phone on and simply look at who is calling you... you dont answer or they will charge you a huge fee per minute.. this way you know who is calling you and you can magic jack them later on the day.


----------



## cheldear (Apr 14, 2010)

And of course, you can always use Skype Credit to call people in the USA from Mexico. it is DIRT CHEAP.

My aunt uses Skype Credit. I prefer to pay the 6.99 per month for unlimited. She has her preferences, I have mine.

But from Mexico to USA, it's dirt cheap to call both land and cells in the USA. Just be aware that to call cells from USA to Mexico is a different story. Of course, that doesn't apply to you in this case; just Mexico to USA.

So if you don't want to go the magic jack route, you can just download skype and set up a free skype account, buy some skype credit, and you are good to go for calling land and cell lines in Mexico wherever you have an internet connection.


----------



## NORM123 (Jul 10, 2009)

conklinwh said:


> I have AT&T GSM phone. They partner with Telcel. I normally call to tell AT&T that will be out of the country and see if they have any deals. They do have a monthly charge that will get reduced roaming rates in Mexico but still about $.70/min I believe. We have this basically for incoming calls that use our number when we are in the US. We have a cheap local phone, Skype and are installing Magic Jack.


Can't beat magic jack, about $30 a yr, free calls to U.S. and Canada:clap2:


----------



## rbp (May 7, 2010)

conklinwh said:


> I have AT&T GSM phone. They partner with Telcel. I normally call to tell AT&T that will be out of the country and see if they have any deals. They do have a monthly charge that will get reduced roaming rates in Mexico but still about $.70/min I believe. We have this basically for incoming calls that use our number when we are in the US. We have a cheap local phone, Skype and are installing Magic Jack.


I have a question. If you have Skype why are you getting Magic Jack??

Rene


----------

